
There Are over 4M Public Jupyter Notebooks on GitHub - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/KyleOS/nbestimate
======
KyleOS
I'm wondering how the number of R Notebooks would compare, now and for the
forecasted numbers. Thinking I'll do that next.

